# 19 Nor Androstack II



## turtleguy11688 (Jun 24, 2003)

my brother has a new bottle he isnt taking and is gonna give to me,,
anything i should know about it,how good it is, should i take more than it says on bottle,etc,,oh can i take my glutamine with it im sure i can but dont want to get sick or anything.
thanks


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by turtleguy11688 *_
> my brother has a new bottle he isnt taking and is gonna give to me,,
> anything i should know about it,how good it is, should i take more than it says on bottle,etc,,oh can i take my glutamine with it im sure i can but dont want to get sick or anything.
> thanks


Wait how old are you? You should not take prohormones to your at least 18, probably 21 or so actually.  If you are 15 or so like me you will do serious damage to your endocrine system as well as stunt your growth. You should also have a few solid years of lifting first.  Based on your earlier protein questions, you seem like a relative newbie.  I STRONGLY recomend that you DO NOT take this product. I think anyone would back me up here.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah ok, I read one of your earlier post that said you were 15, don't touch that stuff man.  Ask prince or firestorm or mudge or any of the other experienced guys about this, don't take it from me. If you want a more safe supplement to take at your age I'd recommend creatine, which is relatively safe when used properly.  But I honestly think you need to read up more on what you put in your body before you take it, prohormone products are intended for use by healthy ADULT MALES ONLY.


----------



## turtleguy11688 (Jun 24, 2003)

ok i wont take it, i just wanted to  take something to get results faster,lol
thanks


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by turtleguy11688 *_
> ok i wont take it, i just wanted to  take something to get results faster,lol
> thanks


Yeah I'd stick to protein shakes the first 6 months or so you lift, and then maybe take creatine, because that works. Did you say your taking glutamine? I don't know a whole lot about that supplement other than my creatine shake has some, its effects are similar to creatine, and its pretty much safe for teenagers to take and recomended by a lot of lifter. So I'd stay on that, but don't go crazy with doses on this stuff, anything if used improperly can hurt you.


----------



## turtleguy11688 (Jun 24, 2003)

about a year ago i took glutamine but stopped taking it and stopped working out.,but now ive been working out for3  or 4  months,and yesterday i read the article  on this site about glutamine,
i never new it  would even do really anything.but it does.
 im gonna read that article again  so i can remember what it does.
 i have an old thing of regular creatine  thats like 4 yrs old,lol,but its just so nasty,especialy when your drinking it and get alot of undisolved stuff in your mouth  .


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: 19 Nor Androstack II*



> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> Wait how old are you? You should not take prohormones to your at least 18, probably 21 or so actually.  If you are 15 or so like me you will do serious damage to your endocrine system as well as stunt your growth. You should also have a few solid years of lifting first.  Based on your earlier protein questions, you seem like a relative newbie.  I STRONGLY recomend that you DO NOT take this product. I think anyone would back me up here.


RC, this is the best post you've ever made!!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: 19 Nor Androstack II*



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> RC, this is the best post you've ever made!!!


Thanks DG, just trying to save some growth plates!


----------



## gurpreet1989 (Aug 2, 2010)

can someone tell me wher can  i find 19 nor androstack 2 exactly!


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 2, 2010)

turtleguy11688 said:


> ok i wont take it, i just wanted to  take something to get results faster,lol
> thanks



Lift big, eat big & sleep. The rest will fall into place. Just be patient and be consistant.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 2, 2010)

gurpreet1989 said:


> can someone tell me wher can  i find 19 nor androstack 2 exactly!



First, you need the flux capacitor.


----------



## Built (Aug 2, 2010)

RCfootball87 said:


> Yeah ok, I read one of your earlier post that said you were 15, don't touch that stuff man.  Ask prince or firestorm or mudge or any of the other experienced guys about this, don't take it from me. If you want a more safe supplement to take at your age I'd recommend creatine, which is relatively safe when used properly.  But I honestly think you need to read up more on what you put in your body before you take it, prohormone products are intended for use by healthy ADULT MALES ONLY.





dg806 said:


> RC, this is the best post you've ever made!!!


Yes it is. 



PushAndPull said:


> First, you need the flux capacitor.



Spongeworthy. 

To the OP - are you making gains now? If not, why don't you post up your diet and your training - I'd be willing to bet money we can help you put on some size once we know what you're doing now.


----------

